# UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !



## heidkeit (31. Okt. 2013)

Hallo ich habe grade einen shop entdeckt in dem UHU Kleben, Montieren, Dichten grau, MS-Polymer 425g Kleber abverkauft wird für 2.50 € die Kartusche 

ist zwar grau aber zu 2.50 € ein Schnapper 

einen kleiner haken ist die mindest abnahme von 12 st macht mit versand 37,20 € 

was aber immer noch ok ist in den meisten Shops kostet der kleber das 4 fache 

wünsche einen schönen tag 

Micha


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*

Hallo Micha 

das ist ja echt ein Hammer Angebot ,ich würde mir event. auch 12 K. kaufen , wenn ich nur wüsste wo ......................................................................

hast wohl vor lauter Aufregung den Link mit der Web-Adresse vergessen  immer locker bleiben und am besten gleich nachholen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*

...ich glaube, das ist der Shop hier...


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*

Hallo Zacky 


möglich aber ist leider nichts für die meisten hier....


Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*

Hallo
Patrick wenn du deine ein zuviel hast , kauf ich dir eine ab ......


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*

Noch jemand als Selbstabholer oder als Userbesucher ???

Gruss Obs


----------



## heidkeit (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, das ist der Shop hier...



Das ist der richtige Shop 

das bestellen ist kein problem habe mich registriert und mit paypal bezahlt soll heute noch raus gehen

gruß Micha

wenn jemand um Kiel herum wohnt habe mir 24 Kartuschen bestellt


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: UHU Polimerkleber im Abverkauf !*

Hallo Micha 

Danke für den Tip, ist ein tolles Angebot und ich werde mir auch min 12 K bestellen , aber 
wie man sieht darf man sich einfach nicht auf die Angaben einer Website verlassen:__ nase

Gruss Obs


----------

